# 1/4 mile registry (A3, S3, RS3)



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

*1/4 mile registry*

Well... I opened this topic on 19 March 2016 and I quickly realized that there was a similar topic on the VW Golf 7R. It seems like the Golf 7R forum had some guidelines that didn't allow Audi A3/S3 times to be shared/posted so I am going to resume with my original post and I am going to collect and start our own Audi A3/S3 registry.

No matter how many pages this topic might turn out to be you will find the most update information on post#1 on page #1



I need your ET, traps speeds/60' times/ model car (A3 or S3)/ mods, fuel type/ dragstrip name/ user name/ include your timeslips if you can

*UPDATED on 19 May 2016*

*AUDI S3*

1) *[email protected]* / 1.748 / 16s3 / EA888 / EFR7163 / DSG w/APR TCU Tune / Race fuel / Full Weight @ 3165 / OEM 19" wheels & tires / apr stage 3+ / sea level / Raceway Park - NJ / user superwtc
2) *[email protected]* / 1.7327 / S3 / EA888 / stock turbo / DSG / 99 octane (us 93) / stock, 100kg driver/ Michelin PSS / APR Stage 2 / Dandanfings
3) *[email protected]*/1.7-1.8 sec (8 passes)/full GIAC Stage II/100oct/full interior/ Wild Horse Pass, Phoenix/1245 ft/in the low 50 degree range/User PROJECTA3 
4) *[email protected]*/A3/ full stage II Unitronic+CAI/ Official video from Unitronic https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Iw8F6yHiiw
4) *[email protected]@110.43mph* /1.8 sec/S3/ APR stage I/91oct/3,384lbs (3 LED gas 50lbs weight reduction)/ Tucson Dragway/3100ft/ user 1998gtiVR6
5) *[email protected]*/bone stock/Tucson dragway/ 3100ft/User SELP (now on full stage II with IC) waiting on data


*A3 2.0 T QUATTRO*


1) *[email protected]* /1.85 sec/A3 2.0T/ Eurodyne Stage II+ IS38 turbo+CAI/93 oct,IC, 3"TB/ Coastal Plains Dragway,NC/user kjcooperncsu
2) *[email protected]*/ 2.2 sec/A3 2.0T/ APR stage I /91 Oct / 3,248lbs (3LEDs and 50lbs weight reduc)/Tucson Dragway/3100ft / user 1998GTIVR6


*A3 1.8T*


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

Bump (Topic re-opened on 14 May). Here is another source of data that I just found:

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/643252-Audi-A3-S3-8V-Official-Quarter-Mile-Thread


----------



## superwtc (Feb 19, 2006)

Update! Getting the bugs worked out. First pass it broke the wheels loose, managed [email protected] Second pass while still playing with launch, [email protected] then the rain came and ruined all the fun. 

Car is full weight on 19's in a loaded s3


----------



## Dandanfings (Aug 22, 2015)

slowly working towards the 10s i see!

My best run is:

[email protected] / 1.7327 / S3 / EA888 / stock turbo / DSG / 99 octane (us 93) / stock, 100kg driver/ Michelin PSS / APR Stage 2 / Dandanfings


----------



## saxonbrian (Apr 23, 2010)

superwtc said:


> Update! Getting the bugs worked out. First pass it broke the wheels loose, managed [email protected] Second pass while still playing with launch, [email protected] then the rain came and ruined all the fun.
> 
> Car is full weight on 19's in a loaded s3


if thats stock tires thats pretty impressive, with a set of radials its a 10 second car


how consistent has it been with launching? it seems to be a pretty common problem with this chassis


----------



## superwtc (Feb 19, 2006)

saxonbrian said:


> if thats stock tires thats pretty impressive, with a set of radials its a 10 second car
> 
> 
> how consistent has it been with launching? it seems to be a pretty common problem with this chassis


Yes sir, oem continental contisportcontact 5p

235/35/19

As for launch, still trying to find that right rpm. Flashed to different rpm settings prior to track day.


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

^^You gained 2+mph and shaved 2 tenths from your previous times. Congrats!:thumbup:


----------



## superwtc (Feb 19, 2006)

1998GTIVR6 said:


> ^^You gained 2+mph and shaved 2 tenths from your previous times. Congrats!:thumbup:


Thanks 

Working the bugs out slow and steady


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

2016 S3 

[email protected] JB1 in Low boost "3psi". All else stock. 90° temp, High humidity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

Congrats !! Unfortunately I am going to have to create a whole new thread. My account was also jacked and my username 1998GTIVR6 is not working.

What oct range did you have? what was your 60'.?


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

93 oct. 1.78 60'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

Tranny was slipping low on fluid I guess. so with high boost and cooler temps easily get 12.2's just didn't wanna f up the tranny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HunterGatherer (Aug 20, 2016)

A couple of weeks ago I was able to camp out at the local strip and make runs all day. I did about 25 runs over the course of the day, the best time was a 14.6. top speed was probably around 94. My engine's totally stock, only mods are BBS SR wheels and Yokohoma Advan all seasons. I can dig the slips out of my glove box if you guys are interested. I noticed that no one has tried a run with a basically stock car yet. 

it's an A3 quattro with the 2.0t fyi


----------



## Rolando_TX (Oct 14, 2008)

Audi S3
60' 1.724
1/4 12.099
Mph 112.66
Stock turbo
UM Engine and DSG Tune
Cts downpipe and intake
3 gallons of e85 on a full tank of 93
Full weight
17x7.5 enkei rpf1's and nt05's
Edinburg Motorsports track


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

HunterGatherer said:


> A couple of weeks ago I was able to camp out at the local strip and make runs all day. I did about 25 runs over the course of the day, the best time was a 14.6. top speed was probably around 94. My engine's totally stock, only mods are BBS SR wheels and Yokohoma Advan all seasons. I can dig the slips out of my glove box if you guys are interested. I noticed that no one has tried a run with a basically stock car yet.
> 
> it's an A3 quattro with the 2.0t fyi


I disabled my JB1 and ran a 13.01 that's the only mod I have


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeoA86 (Jun 3, 2014)

I am planning on going to the track this Friday. What can I expect roughly here in Texas with the current mods- Jb4 map2 with 85 mix, turbo inlet pipe, turbo muffler delete, ram air intake, downpipe and resonator delete? Weather will probably be in the high 80's and low 90's. Never been to the track.


----------



## Six Speed Turbo (Mar 14, 2009)

2016 - S3: APR Stage 3+ 

Turbo - EFR7163

60' - 1.748
330' - 4.776
1/8 Mile - 7.282
1/8 Mile MPH - 98.01
1/4 Mile - 11.277
1/4 Mile MPH - 122.64


----------

